# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.6 Is Released 04/06/2018

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*EFT Dongle New Update 04/06/2018* Software V1.3.6 ما الجديد ؟ *دعم المزيد من الموديلات التي تحمل المعالج ميدياتك في العمليات الآتية
MTK* (Reset FRP - Flash - Read Flash Format)  * قائمة الموديلات المدعومة  هواوي  Huawei DRA-L01 First In The World*Huawei DUA-AL00 First In The World Huawei DRA-LX2 First In The World Huawei DUA-LX3 First In The World Huawei CAG-L22 First In The World Huawei CAG-L02 First In The World Huawei CAG-L03 First In The World Huawei CAG-L23 First In The World Huawei DUA-TL00 First In The World ---------------------- *INTEX:* INTEX-Aqua 3G (Aqua 3G 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua 3G Mini (Aqua 3G Mini 3G DS)                 INTEX-Aqua 3X (Aqua 3X 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua 4G+ (Aqua 4G+ LTE DS)                        INTEX-Aqua 4G Strong (Aqua 4G Strong LTE DS)            INTEX-Aqua 4X (Aqua 4X 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua 55VR (Aqua 5.5 VR LTE DS)                    INTEX-Aqua 55VR+ (Aqua 5.5 VR+ LTE DS)                  INTEX-Aqua 5X (Aqua 5X 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua A1 (Aqua A1 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Ace (Aqua Ace LTE DS)                        INTEX-Aqua Ace 2 (Aqua Ace 2 LTE DS)                    INTEX-Aqua Ace Mini (Aqua Ace Mini LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Air (Aqua Air 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua Air 2 (Aqua Air 2 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Amaze (Aqua Amaze 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Amoled (Aqua Amoled 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua Craze (Aqua Craze LTE DS)                    INTEX-Aqua Crystal (Aqua Crystal LTE DS)                INTEX-Aqua Crystal+ (Aqua Crystal+ LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Curve (Aqua Curve 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Curve Mini (Aqua Curve Mini 3G DS)           INTEX-Aqua Desire (Aqua Desire 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua Desire HD (Aqua Desire HD 3G DS)             INTEX-Aqua Dream (Aqua Dream 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Freedom (Aqua Freedom 3G DS)                 INTEX-Aqua Glam (Aqua Glam 3G DS)                       INTEX-Aqua HD (Aqua HD 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua HD 5.0 (Aqua HD 5.0 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua HD 5.5 (Aqua HD 5.5 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua i14 (Aqua i14 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua i15 (Aqua i15 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua i2 (Aqua i2 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua i3K (Aqua i3K 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua i4 (Aqua i4 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua i4+ (Aqua i4+ 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua i5 (Aqua i5 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua i5 HD (Aqua i5 HD 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua i5 Mini (Aqua i5 Mini 3G DS)                 INTEX-Aqua i5 Octa (Aqua i5 Octa 3G DS)                 INTEX-Aqua i6 (Aqua i6 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua i7 (Aqua i7 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Irist (Aqua Irist 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua KAT (Aqua KAT 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua Life (Aqua Life 3G DS)                       INTEX-Aqua Lions 3 (Aqua Lions 3 LTE DS)                INTEX-Aqua Lions N1 (Aqua Lions N1 LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Lions X1 (Aqua Lions X1 LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Lions X1+ (Aqua Lions X1+ LTE DS)            INTEX-Aqua M5 (Aqua M5 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Music (Aqua Music LTE DS)                    INTEX-Aqua N15 (Aqua N15 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua N17 (Aqua N17 3G DS)                         INTEX-Aqua N2 (Aqua N2 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua N4 (Aqua N4 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua N8 (Aqua N8 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Note55 (Aqua Note 5.5 LTE DS)                INTEX-Aqua Octa (Aqua Octa 3G DS)                       INTEX-Aqua Play (Aqua Play 3G DS)                       INTEX-Aqua Power (Aqua Power 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Power+ (Aqua Power+ 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua Power HD (Aqua Power HD 3G DS)               INTEX-Aqua Power IV (Aqua Power IV LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Power M (Aqua Power M 3G DS)                 INTEX-Aqua Power Pro (Aqua Power Pro 3G DS)             INTEX-Aqua Pride (Aqua Pride 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Prime 4G (Aqua Prime 4G LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Raze (Aqua Raze LTE DS)                      INTEX-Aqua Retscan (Aqua Retscan LTE DS)                INTEX-Aqua Ring (Aqua Ring 3G DS)                       INTEX-Aqua S1 (Aqua S1 LTE DS)                          INTEX-Aqua S7 (Aqua S7 LTE DS)                          INTEX-Aqua S9 (Aqua S9 LTE DS)                          INTEX-Aqua S9 Pro (Aqua S9 Pro LTE DS)                  INTEX-Aqua Secure (Aqua Secure LTE DS)                  INTEX-Aqua Shine 4G (Aqua Shine 4G LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Slice (Aqua Slice 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Speed (Aqua Speed 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua Speed HD (Aqua Speed HD 3G DS)               INTEX-Aqua Star 4G (Aqua Star 4G LTE DS)                INTEX-Aqua Star HD (Aqua Star HD 3G DS)                 INTEX-Aqua Star L (Aqua Star L 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua Star Power (Aqua Star Power 3G DS)           INTEX-Aqua Strong 5.1 (Aqua Strong 5.1 LTE DS)          INTEX-Aqua Strong 5.2 (Aqua Strong 5.2 LTE DS)          INTEX-Aqua Style 4.0 (Aqua Style 4.0 3G DS)             INTEX-Aqua Style Mini (Aqua Style Mini 3G DS)           INTEX-Aqua Style X (Aqua Style X 3G DS)                 INTEX-Aqua Style VX (Aqua Style VX 3G DS)               INTEX-Aqua Supreme+ (Aqua Supreme+ LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua T2 (Aqua T2 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Trend (Aqua Trend LTE DS)                    INTEX-Aqua Trend Lite (Aqua Trend Lite LTE DS)          INTEX-Aqua Turbo 4G (Aqua Turbo 4G LTE DS)              INTEX-Aqua Twist (Aqua Twist 3G DS)                     INTEX-Aqua View (Aqua View LTE DS)                      INTEX-Aqua Wing (Aqua Wing LTE DS)                      INTEX-Aqua Wonder QC (Aqua Wonder QC 3G DS)             INTEX-Aqua Xtreme (Aqua Xtreme 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua Xtreme 2 (Aqua Xtreme 2 3G DS)               INTEX-Aqua Xtreme V (Aqua Xtreme V 3G DS)               INTEX-Aqua Y2 (Aqua Y2 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Y2 Pro (Aqua Y2 Pro 3G DS)                   INTEX-Aqua Y2 Remote (Aqua Y2 Remote 3G DS)             INTEX-Aqua Y3 (Aqua Y3 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Y4 (Aqua Y4 3G DS)                           INTEX-Aqua Zenith (Aqua Zenith LTE DS)                  INTEX-Cloud 4G Star (Cloud 4G Star LTE DS)              INTEX-Cloud Breeze (Cloud Breeze 3G DS)                 INTEX-Cloud Champ (Cloud Champ 3G DS)                   INTEX-Cloud Crystal25D (Cloud Crystal 2.5D LTE DS)      INTEX-Cloud Fame4G (Cloud Fame 4G LTE DS)               INTEX-Cloud Flash (Cloud Flash LTE DS)                  INTEX-Cloud Gem+ (Cloud Gem+ 3G DS)                     INTEX-Cloud i9 (Cloud i9 3G DS)                         INTEX-Cloud Jewel (Cloud Jewel LTE DS)                  INTEX-Cloud N12 (Cloud N12 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud O3 (Cloud O3 LTE DS)                        INTEX-Cloud Pace (Cloud Pace 3G DS)                     INTEX-Cloud Power+ (Cloud Power+ 3G DS)                 INTEX-Cloud Q11 (Cloud Q11 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud Q11 4G (Cloud Q11 4G LTE DS)                INTEX-Cloud S9 (Cloud S9 LTE DS)                        INTEX-Cloud Swift (Cloud Swift LTE DS)                  INTEX-Cloud Tread (Cloud Tread 3G DS)                   INTEX-Cloud X11 (Cloud X11 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud X3 (Cloud X3 3G DS)                         INTEX-Cloud X3+ (Cloud X3+ 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud X4 (Cloud X4 3G DS)                         INTEX-Cloud Y1 (Cloud Y1 3G DS)                         INTEX-Cloud Y10 (Cloud Y10 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud Y11 (Cloud Y11 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud Y12 (Cloud Y12 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud Y13 (Cloud Y13 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud Y13+ (Cloud Y13+ 3G DS)                     INTEX-Cloud Y17 (Cloud Y17 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud Y17+ (Cloud Y17+ 3G DS)                     INTEX-Cloud Y2 (Cloud Y2 3G DS)                         INTEX-Cloud Y3 (Cloud Y3 3G DS)                         INTEX-Cloud Y4+ (Cloud Y4+ 3G DS)                       INTEX-Cloud Y7 (Cloud Y7 3G DS)                         INTEX-Cloud X5 (Cloud X5 3G DS)                         INTEX-Elyt E6 (Elyt E6 LTE DS)                          INTEX-Elyt E7 (Elyt E7 LTE DS)                         INTEX-Elyt E8 (Elyt E8 3G DS)                           INTEX-JS Dubai (JS Dubai LTE DS) *   تنويه :يتم تحميل التحديث تلقائيا في صورة ملفات صغيرة لأصحاب الانترنت البطيء وعدم اهدار المزيد من الوقت في التحميل
 هذه الملفات لاتزيد عن 15 ميجابايت    أذا كنت مستخدم جديد يمكنك أيضا تحميل التحديث كامل من الروابط بالأسفل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه ممتازه يا برنس*

----------


## basrey ali

*مشكور يوسف ع التمتابعة *

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة اخي_

----------

